
Why I’m Not Coding   Yet — Medium - dohertyjf
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/f4528ce84505
======
johnmurch
Reminds me of [http://www.appsumo.com/wantrepreneurs-business-
blueprint/](http://www.appsumo.com/wantrepreneurs-business-blueprint/) and how
you should first be focused on testing/validation rather than actually
BUILDING a product. Great stuff!

------
williamcotton
This is a wonderful piece of satire!

I like how the author, who himself writes marketing content that masquerades
as meaningful articles, wrote a bunch of marketing content that is
masquerading as a meaningful article about a meaningful company.

I love way that that this article asks the question, "are we not all
susceptible to marketing media?", even us technorati at Hacker News?

